# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Μικροελεγκτές >  >  ΣΕΜΙΝΑΡΙΟ Microchip 14-12-2010

## kopla

Νέο σεμενάριο της Microchip στην Αθήνα, 14 Δεκεμβρίου 2010, ξενοδοχείο Coral (host RADEL Α.Ε.). Όμοια με πέρυσι δλδ.

Το κιτ που δίνεται είναι το DM320004 - PIC32 Ethernet Starter Kit 

*Τιμή 60€ (+τοπικοί φόροι)


*

----------


## Radiometer

πέφτει τρίτη και είναι  καθημερινή μέρα χμμ,   κάνα Σάββατο αν ήταν ίσος κατέβαινα από Θεσσαλονίκη

----------


## JOHNY+

Κάποιος διαχειριστής να το βάλει στο ημερολόγιο του φόρουμ .

Πιστεύω να μπορέσω να πάω φέτος.

----------


## kopla

Παρα μια μερα, θα γίνει σε 3 μήνες... έχουμε καιρό μέχρι να το αναρτήσει και η RADEL για να μας δώσει στοιχεία για πληρωμές (κλασσικα 60 + 1.5 η εισφορά στην τράπεζα)

----------


## antonis_x

Εχουμε καιρό ακόμα. Ελπίζω πάντως να μπορέσω να πάω και φέτος...

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Παρά μια μέρα, θα γίνει σε 3 μήνες... έχουμε καιρό μέχρι να το αναρτήσει και η RADEL *για να μας δώσει στοιχεία για πληρωμές* (κλασικά 60 + 1.5 η εισφορά στην τράπεζα)



Δεν είναι πιο σημαντικό να ξέρεις τι θα 'μάθεις' παρά πως θα το πληρώσεις;
Η 'ύλη' θα είναι προσαρμοσμένη στην Ελληνική αγορά; 
Ποια είναι η προ-απαιτούμενη γνώση για να αντιληφθείς τη νέα 'ύλη';

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Καλή ευκαιρία, 
και πέρσι, με την ίδια "χύμα" θεματολογία, άξιζε τον κόπο, αφού ήταν ευκαιρία να έρθω σε επαφή με πολύ κόσμο, να ρωτήσω και να μάθω..

Λίγο ακριβότερο φέτος, και λίγο πιο ΑΧΡΗΣΤΟ το PIC32 kit για εμένα.. Έχω καιρό μέχρι να φτάσω στους 32ΒΙΤους..


Θα ήθελα να πάω, αλλά θα είμαι φαντάρος.........

----------


## kopla

> Δεν είναι πιο σημαντικό να ξέρεις τι θα 'μάθεις' παρά πως θα το πληρώσεις;
> Η 'ύλη' θα είναι προσαρμοσμένη στην Ελληνική αγορά; 
> Ποια είναι η προ-απαιτούμενη γνώση για να αντιληφθείς τη νέα 'ύλη';
> 
> Φιλικά,
> Γιώργος




The Embedded Designers Forum is a seminar for both software and hardware  engineers, to show you how to make your applications successful using  Microchip’s low power, human interface and connectivity solutions.

*Άρα υποθέτω:*

 Low power = XLPHuman Interface = Εκτός απο usb class και γραφικά (πχ pic24Fj256da210)Connectivity = usb, wifi, .... ethernet
*Η 'ύλη' θα είναι προσαρμοσμένη στην Ελληνική αγορά;* Αυτό το εκλαμβάνω ως πλάκα-αστείο-joke. Τι εννοείς προσαρμοσμένη;

*Προ-απαιτούμενη γνώση:* Επειδή δεν βλεπω κάτι προς το παρόν,ας πουμε τα βασικά (και σε software και σε hardware)

----------


## GeorgeVita

> *Η 'ύλη' θα είναι προσαρμοσμένη στην Ελληνική αγορά;* Αυτό το εκλαμβάνω ως πλάκα-αστείο-joke. Τι εννοείς προσαρμοσμένη;



Γειά σου Κλεομένη,
απλά δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ πολλές εφαρμογές που θα μπορούσαν να παραχθούν στην Ελληνική αγορά με *32bit μC** των 64 και 100 pins.

* το συμπεραίνω από το 'PIC32 Ethernet Starter Kit' που θα χρησιμοποιήσουν στην παρουσίαση

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

Υ.Γ. στη γειτονιά μου δεν έχει berkeley αλλά TEI-Πειραιά

----------


## kopla

Το PIC32 Ethernet Starter Kit ειναι αυτό που θα μας δώσουν. Δεν ειναι άμεσα συνδεδεμενο με το σεμιναριο. Μπορεί όταν θα μιλάνε για γραφικά να μιλήσουν για τον 16μπιτο 24F που ειπα παραπάνω, αλλά μπορει και για 32μπιτους. Θα δούμε !

Μην κρίνεις την Ελλαδα με τους μικροελεγκτες. Δλδ Ελλαδα μεχρι 8μπιτ και Berkeley 32μπιτ? Λάθος. Εξαρταται από την εφαρμογή αποκλειστικά. Όπως ειναι χαζό με μια "βαρβάτη" :Huh:  -σόρρυ για αυτόν τον τεχνικό όρο χαχχαχα- να χρησιμοποιήσεις 8μπιτους (πολλούς), ετσι επίσης ειναι χαζό σε μια απλή να βαλεις 32μπιτο. Δεν είμαι βεβαια πολύ ακριβής ομως καθως δεν ορίσαμε την "βαρβαρότητα" και τι ακριβως ειναι το project. Επίσης μετραει πολύ εκτος απο τον PIC τι αλλο Hardware υπάρχει την πλακέτα, γιατι αυτό μπορει να αλλαξει την προσέγγιση του project.

Εγω Γιώργο ΤΕΙ-Πειραιά τελείωσα και τώρα ειμαι στο Πανεπιστήμιο Πειραιά. Μπήκα με 0 γνωση σε ηλεκτρονικά (από εννιαίο λύκειο, ήμουν πιο δυνατός στο να περασω ευκολα τα μαθηματικα-φυσική Ι). Εμαθα 50 πραγματα κατα τη διαρκεια των μαθηματων (τι στιγμή που αλλοι εμαθαν 5 λόγω καφετέρειας - ήμουν παντα στην ωρα μου στις θεωρίες). Κατα τον ελεύθερό μου χρόνο -παραλληλα με τη σχολή- έμαθα άλλα 200, και τωρα που δεν ειμαι τόσο πιεσμενος εχω προσθέσει άλλα τόσα από προσωπικό 'ψάξιμο'. Δεν πιστεύω να πιστεύεις ότι πήγαινα κρυφά στο Berkeley  :Blush: . Μην κοιτας ποιο και πως και τι ειναι το προγραμα σπουδων, αλλα πιο είναι το επιπεδο των φοιτητών. Εννοώ - για να μην υπάρξουν παρεξηγήσεις - τι προτεραιότητες θέτουμε όλοι μας. Πόσες ώρες "σπαταλας" για να παρακολουθεις τις θεωρίες (για τα εργαστηρια δεν μιλω.... δεν πας.... κοπηκες, απλό), πόσο ψαχνεσαι μόνος σου (το βασικότερο).
Κλείνω με το ότι κανείς με το που βγαίνει από καποια σχολή και παίρνει το πτυχίο του δεν είναι έτοιμος. Πάντα σου λείπει γνώση, εκτος και αν περιοριστεις σε κατι παρα πολυ μικρό (ενα διαιρέτη τασης πχ :Lol: ). Mastering in Voltage division. Επίσης, εχω δει πολλά βίντεο από το MIT (Massachusetts Institute of Technology - Τεχνολογικό ίδρυμα ε?). Αρκετή ησυχία ακούω (πως την ακούς αφου δεν κανει θόρυβο κανεις ε? αχαχα). Τεμπελχανάδες φοιτητές ?

Sorry το κούρασα λίγο....

----------


## ikaros1978

μεχρι τοτε βλεπουμε...θα εχουμε μαθει και πιο πολλες πληροφοριες σχετικα με υλη κτλ.
με 2-3 θεσσαλονικιους παντως βαζω το αμαξι να κατεβουμε παρεα

----------


## Radiometer

> μεχρι τοτε βλεπουμε...θα εχουμε μαθει και πιο πολλες πληροφοριες σχετικα με υλη κτλ.
> με 2-3 θεσσαλονικιους παντως βαζω το αμαξι να κατεβουμε παρεα



ikaros1978 και εγώ σκέφτομαι να κατέβω αλλά λόγο ότι είναι καθημερινή μέρα έλεγα να κατέβω με αεροπλάνο πρωί πρωί και επιστρέφω το βράδυ αυθημερόν  
αλλά και η ιδέα σου δεν κακή, αν λες για επιστροφή την ίδια μέρα

----------


## ikaros1978

Γιαννη και με αεροπλανο να παμε μονο και μονο η παρεα αξιζει. και αεροπορικως ειμαι μεσα.

καλα λεω..βλεπουμε μεχρι τοτε...

----------


## georgz

To 'χασα και αυτό το σεμινάριο.. Ελπίζω του χρόνου.

----------


## navar

για αρχή ψήνομαι !!! κάτσε να δούμε πως θα πάνε τα επαγγελματικά μας ως τότε και το συζητάμε !
επίσης θα είναι για amateur ή θα πρέπει να ξέρεις να λύνεις τριπλό ολοκλήρωμα με μερική παραγώγηση ?

----------


## somone

> για αρχή ψήνομαι !!! κάτσε να δούμε πως θα πάνε τα επαγγελματικά μας ως τότε και το συζητάμε !
> επίσης θα είναι για amateur ή θα πρέπει να ξέρεις να λύνεις τριπλό ολοκλήρωμα με μερική παραγώγηση ?



Δίνω περισσότερες πιθανότητες σε κάτι με Fourier... Κολάει πιο πολύ με τα ηλεκτρονικά.

----------


## Radiometer

> Νέο σεμενάριο της Microchip στην Αθήνα, 14 Δεκεμβρίου 2010, ξενοδοχείο Coral (host RADEL Α.Ε.). Όμοια με πέρυσι δλδ.
> 
> Το κιτ που δίνεται είναι το DM320004 - PIC32 Ethernet Starter Kit 
> 
> *Τιμή 60€ (+τοπικοί φόροι)
> 
> 
> *



Kopla εδω http://secure.microchip.com/RTCV2/Vi...rDetailID=2842 

λεει πως





> _The cost of the class is €45 (+ local taxes) and includes a “PG164130 - PICkit 3 In-Circuit Debugger”, refreshments and documentation._

----------


## GeorgeVita

> The cost of the class is €45 (+ local taxes) and includes a “PG164130 - PICkit 3 In-Circuit Debugger”, refreshments and documentation.







> Η 'ύλη' θα είναι προσαρμοσμένη στην Ελληνική αγορά;



Αν ισχύει τότε η 'ύλη' προσαρμόστηκε στην Ελληνική αγορά.





> ITALY: L'iscrizione al seminario con acquisto della Demo Board "PIC32 Ethernet Starter Kit" ...
> TURKEY: The cost of the class is €60 (+ local taxes) and includes a “DM320004 - PIC32 Ethernet Starter Kit...



G

----------


## bikas

> πέφτει τρίτη και είναι  καθημερινή μέρα χμμ,   κάνα Σάββατο αν ήταν ίσος κατέβαινα από Θεσσαλονίκη



κι εγώ για τον ίδιο λόγο δεν πήγα πέρσι και μάλλον δεν θα πάω και φέτος
καθημερινή με δουλειά και γιάννενα αθήνα αυθημερόν  δυσκολα

----------


## GeorgeVita

> κι εγώ για τον ίδιο λόγο δεν πήγα πέρσι και μάλλον δεν θα πάω και φέτος
> καθημερινή με δουλειά και γιάννενα αθήνα αυθημερόν  δυσκολα



Μα αφού  *θα γίνει και 2ο στη Θεσσαλονίκη!*




> Thursday, December 16, 2010 9:00 AM - 5:00 PM
> Avalon Hotel Map
> Airport Area
> 57001 Thessaloniki
> Greece

----------


## Radiometer

> κι εγώ για τον ίδιο λόγο δεν πήγα πέρσι και μάλλον δεν θα πάω και φέτος
> καθημερινή με δουλειά και γιάννενα αθήνα αυθημερόν  δυσκολα



 θα γίνει και Θεσσαλονίκη bikas
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=52644

----------


## kopla

Το word όπως μου ήρθε

----------


## navar

). Η συμμετοχή είναι 45€(+Φ.Π.Α) (55,50€) και περιλαμβάνει πρωινό μπουφέ , μεσημεριανό καθώς και ένα αναπτυξιακό της *Microchipδώρο(PICKIT3)*


δεν το συζητάμε ! για 55€ με μάμ και δώρο Pic Kit3 είναι τρομερή τιμή και αξίζει !!!!
με βλέπω για σαλόνικα να ανεβαίνω , συμμετοχές που δηλώνουμε ?*
*

----------


## kopla

Καλη ερώτηση... θα παρω τηλ αυριο να μαθω, γιατι δεν εχει δοθεί ουτε λογαρισμος..

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... συμμετοχές που δηλώνουμε;



 



> Καλη ερώτηση... θα παρω τηλ αυριο να μαθω ...



 Στο .doc (που δεν ανοίγει σε Linux!) το λέει:




> ... Όσοι ενδιαφέρονται θα πρέπει να δηλώσουν συμμετοχή μέχρι την Παρασκευή 19 Νοεμβρίου.
> Υπεύθυνος επικοινωνίας : ... Θωμάς τηλ:2109213213



G

----------


## navar

είμαι στραβός τελικά !

----------


## billtech

για εσας παιδια συμφερει η τιμη. για αυτους που ειναι σε νησια ομως? υπολογιζετε ποσο θα τους κατσεις?
καραβια...διαμονη..εξοδα?
τι να κανουμε? ατυχισαμε... :Angry:

----------


## NOE

για το σεμινάριο της θεσσαλονίκης γιατί λέει registration disabled ?? πώς κάνουμε εγγραφή και μέχρι πότε ?? γνωρίζει κανείς?

----------


## kopla

> για το σεμινάριο της θεσσαλονίκης γιατί λέει registration disabled ?? πώς κάνουμε εγγραφή και μέχρι πότε ?? γνωρίζει κανείς?



Ετσι είναι, γιατί δεν κανεις register από το internet. Τα ίδια ισχύουν και για τη Θεσ/νίκη

----------


## kopla

Δηλώστε συμμετοχή μέσω τηλεφώνου. Αν δεν μαζευτούν αρκετά άτομα, δε θα γίνει το σεμινάριο.

----------


## antonis_x

Μέχρι τη Δευτέρα μου είπαν ότι θα μου πουν αν θα γίνει τελικά τον Δεκέμβρη το σεμινάριο, γιατί υπάρχει περίπτωση να γίνει τον Ιανουάριο λόγο χαμηλής προσέλευσης, όπως μου είπαν.
Επεσήμανα το γεγονός ότι φέτος δεν είδα πουθενά κάτι απο την radel, ούτε ανακοίνωση, ούτε διαδικασία δήλωσης συμμετοχής, πλην του word που ανέβασε ο Κλεομένης, ενώ πέρυσι είχαν βάλει στο σαιτ τους σχετική ανακοίνωση.
Κλεομένη, και πάλι καλά να λένε που υπάρχει αυτό το θέμα εδώ και το είδαν κάποια ατομα.

----------


## antonis_x

Εχει βγάλει κανείς άκρη με την συμμετοχή ή με τον αν και πότε θα γίνει? γιατί εγώ δεν έχω κάποια ενημέρωση ακόμα για τον αν θα γίνει τελικά Δεκέμβρη, ούτε τίποτα, έστειλα mail σήμερα αλλά περιμένω απάντηση.

----------


## kopla

Όχι ακόμη.. ας περιμένουμε και αυτή την εβδομάδα

----------


## kopla

Η απάντηση όπως την ελαβα (συνημμένο)

*Δηλώστε και την πόλη που θα το  παρακολουθήσετε!


*

----------


## Radiometer

Κλεομένης που και πως  δηλώνουμε την πόλη ?

----------


## antonis_x

Κι εμένα μόνο αυτό μου έστειλαν, καμιά δήλωση για να συμπληρώσουμε στοιχεία κλπ. Εστειλα μειλ για διευκρινίσεις, και περιμένω απάντηση.

----------


## kopla

Κατάθεση μέχρι την Παρασκευή 3-12-2010
Πάνω στο καταθετήριο να αναγράφεται η πόλη (Αθήνα/Θεσ-νίκη) και ένα κινητό τηλέφωνο.

----------


## antonis_x

Ας πούμε και ποιοι θα πάμε απο δω.. Εγώ θα πάω, στην Αθήνα.

----------


## kopla

Αθήνα επίσης

----------


## limbonic

Παιδια ποσα λεφτα θα καταθέσεται εσείς?
Μαζι με το ΦΠΑ ποσο ειναι το τελικο ποσο τελικα?

----------


## kopla

Έβαλα 55,35 €

----------


## santokan_029

Παιδιά  όταν κάνατε κατάθεση γράψατε καμία αιτιολογία ή μόνο το όνομα;

----------


## antonis_x

Είναι 45€+φπα άρα όπως είπε και ο Κλεομένης 55,35€. Εγώ έβαλα μια προκαταβολή διότι αυτές τις μέρες περιμένω να πληρωθώ και δεν μπορούσα να βάλω περισότερα, αλλά είπα πως αν πληρωθώ μέχρι την Παρασκευή και ώρα που είναι ανοικτές οι τράπεζες θα καταθέσω και τα υπόλοιπα, αλλιώς θα τα κρατάω το υπόλοιπο την ημέρα του σεμιναρίου ακριβώς ώστε να μην δημιουργηθεί χάος με τα ρέστα και καθυστερήσουμε.

Εγω έβγαλα μια φωτοτυπία την απόδειξη, έγραψα από κάτω ονοματεπώνυμο στα ελληνικά αλλά και με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες, κινητό και e-mail, και *την πόλη που θα παρακολουθήσω το σεμινάριο*, ότι είναι για το σεμινάριο της microchip. Την έστειλα σε fax και μετά έστειλα και mail για να ζητήσω επιβεβαίωση ότι το πήραν. Αυτά.

----------


## kopla

Εβαλα όνομα και εγραψα πανω με στυλό πολη και τηλεφωνο, καθως και οτι ειναι για το σεμιναριο της microchip. Ομοιως με τον Αντωνη δλδ

----------


## karkavitsas i

καλημέρα 
θα ήθελα να κάνω μια ερώτηση είμαι από αθηνα και φοιτητής στα τει του πειραιά δεν έχω μεγάλες γνώσεις από pic controler αλλα θα ήθελα να μάθω αν αποφασίσω να έρθω θα καταφέρω να το παρακολουθήσω

----------


## kopla

Πιστεύω πως δεν θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα, εξηγούνε (αν κρίνω από το προηγούμενο σεμιναριο) πιο θεωρητικά πράγματα και όχι τόσο κώδικα. Μάλλον κωδικας καθεαυτός γίνεται στα masters... πραγμα που δεν υπάρχει στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## antonis_x

Συμφωνώ με τον Κλεομένη. Αλλά να ξέρεις αγγλικά, και ας πούμε την σχετική ''ορολογία''. Πάντως επειδή απ ότι είδα θα έρθουν οι ίδιοι μηχανικοί με πέρυσι, μιλάνε πολύ κατανοητά.





> Μάλλον κωδικας καθεαυτός γίνεται στα masters... πραγμα που δεν υπάρχει στην Ελλάδα.



 Αν γινόταν microchip masters conference στην Ελλάδα θα είχα εγκατασταθεί στο μέρος που θα γινόταν 1 βδομάδα νωρίτερα. :Lol:

----------


## JOHNY+

Θα ειμαι και εγω  μαλλον εκει .

----------


## JOHNY+

> Θα ειμαι και εγω  μαλλον εκει .



Tελικα θα παω και εγω σιγουρα .

----------


## limbonic

Ξερει κανείς τι ώρα ξεκινάει???

----------


## kopla

8:30 AM - 9:00 AM Arrival/Check In
9:00 AM - 5:00 PM Presentation:

----------


## antonis_x

Δυστυχώς εγώ λόγω απεργιών κλπ δεν θα μπορέσω να πάω.

----------


## Radiometer

για πείτε τι έγινε  ειχε ενδιαφερον το σεμινάριο? τι παρουσίασαν

----------


## kopla

Ωραία ήταν. Ο Giacomo ήταν μόνο γιατί ο Maurizio αρρώστησε. Μίλησε για:
- Το νεο mplab X που θα παίζει και σε Linux και σε mac
- Ενέργεια (monitor και μετατροπες [dc-dc buck, boost])
- Touch sense με χωρητικότητες
- USB σε εγαρμογές [απλή master slave, host και embedded host] και το νεο mcp 2200 (usb - serial)
- Γραφικα (με παράδειγμα) με τον 24F που εχει ενσωματομένο driver
- κ.α. που θα έχω ξεχασει

Είχα και καποια demodoards (γραφικά με εναν 32μπιτο αν θυμαμαι καλά), με κουμπιά κτλ

Για να προλαβω ερώτηση, απαντώ.
Τα χαρτιά ότι παρακολουθήσαμε, αποδείξεις και τον pickit3 δεν τα πήραμε

----------


## Radiometer

Ωραία πραγματάκια βλέπω, άντε σειρά τώρα έχουμε εμείς στην Θεσσαλονίκη   :Biggrin: 





> Για να προλαβω ερώτηση, απαντώ.
> Τα χαρτιά ότι παρακολουθήσαμε, αποδείξεις και τον pickit3 δεν τα πήραμε



και γιατί δεν δόθηκαν όλα αυτά ?  τι σας είπανε ?

----------


## kopla

Δεν φερανε κανένα κομμάτι. Αφήσαμε ονοματα και δ/νσεις για να μας τα στείλουν ...
Λογικά θα μας τα στείλουν όλα μαζί. Παιδιά δεν ξέρω, να δούμε πρώτα πότε θα τα πάρουμε. Υπολογίζω μετά το νεο ετος

----------


## JOHNY+

> Δεν φερανε κανένα κομμάτι. Αφήσαμε ονοματα και δ/νσεις για να μας τα στείλουν ...
> Λογικά θα μας τα στείλουν όλα μαζί. Παιδιά δεν ξέρω, να δούμε πρώτα πότε θα τα πάρουμε. Υπολογίζω μετά το νεο ετος



Και εγω το ιδιο πιστευω , ερχονται και οι γιορτες τωρα .
Πάντως αξιζε το σεμιναριο .

----------


## JOHNY+

Σημερα τους πηρα τηλεφωνο μετα τις γιορτες θα μας  στειλουνε το pickit 3  , ακoμη το περιμενουνε .

----------


## georgz

> Το κιτ που δίνεται είναι το DM320004 - PIC32 Ethernet Starter Kit 
> 
> *Τιμή 60€ (+τοπικοί φόροι)
> 
> 
> *







> Τα χαρτιά ότι παρακολουθήσαμε, αποδείξεις και τον pickit3 δεν τα πήραμε



Τελικά στο σεμινάριο τι σας έδωσαν???  :Confused1:

----------


## kopla

Το πανω ήταν αυτό που θα δίνανε αρχικά, αλλά τα στείλανε πίσω γιατι κανανε λάθος. Αυτό που θα παρουμε είναι ενας pickit3. Μετά τις 15 Ιανουαρίου θα μας στείλουν τον προγραμματιστή/debugger και την βεβαίωση παρακολούθησης (τους πήρα τηλέφωνο).

----------


## JOHNY+

> Το πανω ήταν αυτό που θα δίνανε αρχικά, αλλά τα στείλανε πίσω γιατι κανανε λάθος. Αυτό που θα παρουμε είναι ενας pickit3. Μετά τις 15 Ιανουαρίου θα μας στείλουν τον προγραμματιστή/debugger και την βεβαίωση παρακολούθησης (τους πήρα τηλέφωνο).



Και εγω τους ειχα παρει προχθες τηλ και μου ειπαν οτι απο βδομαδα θα τα παραλαβουν .

----------


## 167vasgio

Εγω τους πήρα σήμερα τηλέφωνο και μου είπαν οτι ΑΚΟΜΑ δεν τους τα έχουν στείλει και τους έχουν πει για τέλος Ιανουαρίου,,,έχω την αίσθηση οτι μας κοροιδεύουν τελικά.

----------


## kopla

Όποιος το παραλάβει πρώτος ας το πει εδώ. Ωραία περιμένουμε μέχρι τέλος του μήνα και μετά φεύγει άλλο email.

----------


## JOHNY+

Και εγω το ίδιο αρχίζω να πιστεύω .

----------


## JOHNY+

Σήμερα τους πήρα τηλ , μου λέει δεν έχουν έρθει ακόμα , λόγω κακοκαιρίας . Οπότε περιμένουμε  . Πιστεύω απο βδομάδα να ρθούνε .

----------


## 167vasgio

δικαιολογίες κακοκαιρία έχει απο χθές, έχει περάσει ένας μήνας και μας έχουν στο φτύσιμο. Νομίζω πως η λύση είναι η επικοινωνία απευθείας με την microchip.

----------


## JOHNY+

Ποτε θα ρθουνε επιτελους αυτα τα pickkit 3

----------


## JOHNY+

Τώρα πήρα τηλ , μέσα στην εβδομάδα μου είπαν μάλλον θα τα έχουμε . Τα περιμένουν ακόμη , αλλά έχουν έρθει ελλάδα .

----------


## kopla

Αντε να δουμε ...

----------


## JOHNY+

ΜΟΛΙΣ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΕΛΑΒΑ ΜΕΣΩ ΓΕΝΙΚΗΣ ΤΑΧΥΔΡΟΜΙΚΗΣ !!!!!!!

Οπότε περιμένετε αναμένεται σύντομα .

----------


## kopla

Και εγώ σήμερα το παρέλαβα, βέβαια *χωρίς* απόδειξη *και* το πιστοποιητικό .............................

----------


## JOHNY+

Ναι την αποδειξη και το πιστοποιητικο δεν τα ελαβα ουτε και εγω , θα τους παρουμε τηλ .

----------


## kopla

Η απόδειξη ειναι το λιγότερο που με απασχολεί, το πιστοποιητικό θέλω βασικά.

----------


## tar0

Ήρθαν σε κάτι φίλους μου στη Λαμία που είχαμε πάει μαζί αλλά σε εμένα δεν ήρθαν
ακόμα.Πήρα την γενική ταχυδρομική και δεν έχουν στείλει κάτι στο όνομα μου.
Μήπως θα υπάρξει και δεύτερη φουρνιά για τους "τυχερούς"?

----------


## JOHNY+

Μάλλον τα στέλνουν σε δόσεις .

----------


## JOHNY+

ΑΝ τους παρει κανεις τηλ για τα πιστοποιητικα ας μας πει και εμας τι παιζει  .

----------


## kopla

Δεν το έχει στείλει η microchip ακόμη το πιστοποιητικό. Θα το στείλουν και αυτό ταχυδρομικά

----------


## Radiometer

παρέλαβα και εγώ σήμερα τον pickkit 3  :Biggrin:

----------


## JOHNY+

Τους πηρα τηλ σημερα , ακομη περιμενουν τα πιστοποιητικα , μολις τα παρουν θα μας τα στειλουν ταχυδρομικα .

----------


## kopla

Εστειλα mail στον Giacomo πριν καμια εβδομαδα. Όταν τα ετοιμασουν θα τα στείλουν, και με τη σειρά τους η radel θα τα στείλει σε εμάς.

----------


## JOHNY+

Κανενα νεο με τα πιστοποιητικα  , κοντευα να το ξεχασω εντελως .

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Κανενα νεο με τα πιστοποιητικα  , κοντευα να το ξεχασω εντελως .



Τη Δευτέρα θα "διδάξει" στο Μιλάνο. Επειδή είναι ακριβό να πας για μια επανάληψη, στείλε του ένα email μια που θα τυπώσει τα νέα να εκδώσει και τα παλαιότερα. Ας είναι και στα Ιταλικά ...

http://techtrain.microchip.com/rtcv2...aspx?rtcid=112





> Venue Location:Milano (Regional Training Center)
> Via Pablo Picasso 41, 20025 Legnano, Italy
> Contact
> If you have additional questions regarding this class, you can contact:
> Giacomo Colombo, +39 0331 742642, giacomo.colombo@microchip.com



G

----------


## plouf

πωωω καλα που το θυμήθηκες ..

εγώ λέω να μην τους πιέζουμε.. σε λίγο θα γίνει το επόμενο θα τα πάρουμε μαζί χαχαχα

----------


## JOHNY+

θα παρω την radel  αυριο να ρωτησω , μηπως εχουν βγει και δεν μας εχουν ενημερωσει .





> Τη Δευτέρα θα "διδάξει" στο Μιλάνο. Επειδή  είναι ακριβό να πας για μια επανάληψη, στείλε του ένα email μια που θα  τυπώσει τα νέα να εκδώσει και τα παλαιότερα. Ας είναι και στα Ιταλικά  ...
> 
> http://techtrain.microchip.com/rtcv2...aspx?rtcid=112



Ωραιο το μιλανο αλλα πεφτει λιγο μακρια .
Μπα καλυτερα στα ιταλικα , θα φενεται και πιο ψαγμενο , σου λεει ο αλλος πηγε ιταλια για να παρακολουθήσει το σεμινάριο  .   :Lol:

----------

